# Google- Celiac Disease and Gluten Sensitivity: An Interview With Medical Experts - Huffington Post



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Celiac Disease and Gluten Sensitivity: An Interview With Medical Experts**Huffington Post*Whether gluten sensitivity is more related to celiac disease or *irritable bowel syndrome* is unclear, though most investigators currently favor the latter. One reason for this is that it is clear that you can have gluten sensitivity without the gene for *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

